# Email Export von Outlook nach Excel



## exitboy (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Text der in einer Email steht nach Excel exportieren. Und zwar am besten so, dass nach jedem Leerzeichen ein neues Feld genommen wird.

Momentan sieht das wie folgt aus:

alles in einem Feld:

A1:  "||Name        Max Mustermann||
       Strasse       Muster Strasse        90||"


|| = Zeilenumbruchszeichen (unsichtbar) -->  kommt vom Export. wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?


----------

